# Sassypants Silly Boy!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow!!! Beautiful kitty!!!! He is THEE closest that I've ever SEEN to a male tri-color cat - his coloring is remarkable for a male!!!! Lucky you!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful kitty!!!! He is THEE closest that I've ever SEEN to a male tri-color cat - his coloring is remarkable for a male!!!! Lucky you!!



Thank you. I feel the same way; I was very lucky with this fellow. His color is stunning and unusual. He is quite large and even though he is a medium _haired cat, he reminds us of the Maine ****. Although, we know he is not actually one.

My daughter has his brother and he has six toes on his front feet. She named him Jose Six Toes! I just love it and he looks almost just like Sassy except he doesn't have as much red in him._


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

He is so beautiful, He may be part Ragdoll as he has the tail and the mitts. My Ragdoll sits just like that!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

What I've always been told about tri-colored males is that they are sterile... before I started this post I googled just a little bit... this is what I found:

"Is it true that only females can be true Tricolors?
Yes, for the most part -- and very rarely, no. About one in 3,000 tricolored cats are males, although only 1 in 10,000 of these males is fertile..."

He's a special boy!!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

He's absolutely delightful! I want to snatch him up and keep him for myself!  His coloring really is beautiful. I love the red in him, and that ragdoll tail and paws.. oh gosh, I'm dying! He sounds like our Bobby- really laid back, plays gently, physically affectionate, etc. You are very lucky to have such a wonderful kitty.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> What I've always been told about tri-colored males is that they are sterile... before I started this post I googled just a little bit... this is what I found:
> 
> "Is it true that only females can be true Tricolors?
> Yes, for the most part -- and very rarely, no. About one in 3,000 tricolored cats are males, although only 1 in 10,000 of these males is fertile..."
> ...



_Thank you for that information. WOOHOO! He is always special to me anyway but that makes him all the more special!_
_
You know, Oodle, we don't know anything about his parents as my daughter got him for me for my birthday last year. Gosh! He isn't even a year old yet! Anyway, he could be just about anything. I would love to think he has Rag Doll in him. He does act like one. He just drapes whenever you pick him up._


----------

